# lube for pipe nipples



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

When i have had to remove a galv pipe from a fitting, and its a old connection, i would usually use two pipe wrenches. one to hold back and the other to remove the nipple. or some times i might cape out the nipple. but recently i had to take a 2" pipe out of a fitting but i had no room for a second wrench to hold back and no room to cape pipe out. talked to another plumber and he said to spray some lube/penetrating spray on it and let it sit and that would help in seperating the joint. i had no spray and never usually keep any. 

my question is, does lube work on something like this? is this a normal practice for anyone else? i understand lube might work in helping to loosen nuts and bolts, but on threaded connections?


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

gplumb said:


> When i have had to remove a galv pipe from a fitting, and its a old connection, i would usually use two pipe wrenches. one to hold back and the other to remove the nipple. or some times i might cape out the nipple. but recently i had to take a 2" pipe out of a fitting but i had no room for a second wrench to hold back and no room to cape pipe out. talked to another plumber and he said to spray some lube/penetrating spray on it and let it sit and that would help in seperating the joint. i had no spray and never usually keep any.
> 
> my question is, does lube work on something like this? is this a normal practice for anyone else? i understand lube might work in helping to loosen nuts and bolts, but on threaded connections?


:thumbup:i'm sure it wont hurt to try.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Spraying liquid wrench on the joint and letting it soak can do wonders. Also if that doesn't work you can fire up the torch and heat it up good causing the fitting to expand and loosen the old dope and rust. If its a short nipple try and slide a smaller pipe inside the nipple to keep from crushing it and creating a bigger problem. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would suggest kroil and ridgid compound leverage wrench for the situation the op described.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Get that bad boy(fitting) as hot as you can, then when you think it's hot enough, heat it some more. It should back out. If that don't do it, get a chisel...I am a believer in penetrating oil to answer the original question


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

airgap said:


> get That Bad Boy(fitting) As Hot As You Can, Then When You Think It's Hot Enough, Heat It Some More. It Should Back Out. If That Don't Do It, Get A Chisel...i Am A Believer In Penetrating Oil To Answer The Original Question


 

rust Bust-it....


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

If the pipe is 1" or larger I just cape it out, much faster and easier than dealing with lubricants or a torch.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> If the pipe is 1" or larger I just cape it out, much faster and easier than dealing with lubricants or a torch.


+1 on this, just be careful.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

plumb4fun said:


> Spraying liquid wrench on the joint and letting it soak can do wonders. Also if that doesn't work you can fire up the torch and heat it up good causing the fitting to expand and loosen the old dope and rust. If its a short nipple try and slide a smaller pipe inside the nipple to keep from crushing it and creating a bigger problem. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


Done this more then once, it does work


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a PB and torch kinda guy


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

pipe wrench, and hammer to tap on the fitting. Works every time..


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sometimes tightening it up a fraction when all else fails will allow it to back out.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Sometimes tightening it up a fraction when all else fails will allow it to back out.


I nearly always do this, especially on old gas pipe. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

on the ships we would heat it up and cool it with bees wax never failed and always something inside the nipple to keep it from crushing into a problem.


----------

